# Clock 1 hour off starting today?



## kdmorse (Jan 29, 2001)

Is it just me, or is the forum clock one hour off today?

It's 1:55am EST, and I'm seeing threads which have been last updated at 2:52 EST. (Date and time settings are correct in my options, tested and happens from multiple machines).

-Ken


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

I just noticed that it's off when I posted a response and the time was listed as 2:35 am when the real time was only 1:32, so it's off by more than just a time zone.
I changed all the DST settings and changed them back and it was still off so I came here looking for info.

I guess it's too soon.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

Happening here too.


----------



## kdmorse (Jan 29, 2001)

In the past, I'd shoot Dave a quick PM just to be sure he's aware.

Who do we shoot a quick PM to under our new overlords? 

-Ken


----------



## cheerdude (Feb 27, 2001)

I just used the "Contact Us" link at the bottom of the page.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

Looking into it. Thanks


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

I think this might be related to my issue I just posted about - I am posting in the WAYT thread but my posts are being inserted into the thread at earlier times and not at the end of the thread.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

I think this might be related to my issue I just posted about - I am posting in the WAYT thread but my posts are being inserted into the thread at earlier times and not at the end of the thread.

ARGH! It's happening here, too. I just went to post the above, and I got this error:


> Quick Reply
> The following errors occurred when this message was submitted


 but there is no error listed.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

I think this might be related to my issue I just posted about - I am posting in the WAYT thread but my posts are being inserted into the thread at earlier times and not at the end of the thread.

ARGH! It's happening here, too. I just went to post the above, and I got this error:


> Quick Reply
> The following errors occurred when this message was submitted


 but there is no error listed. If I hit Post Quick Reply again, I get the same error (with no error text).

I will have to go into Go Advanced, and then it will post, and there will probably be duplicate posts.

EDITED TO ADD: All of these posts were done at once - I only posted once, but I kept trying to post and it kept giving me errors. WHen it finally posted, it appears all of the previous attempts had gone through, even though it gave me errors.


----------



## RoyK (Oct 22, 2004)

Also seeing the problem (current time is 9:22 EST) - Message is time tagged as10:27 EST


----------



## Marc (Jun 26, 1999)

jenhudson said:


> I think this might be related to my issue I just posted about - I am posting in the WAYT thread but my posts are being inserted into the thread at earlier times and not at the end of the thread.
> 
> ARGH! It's happening here, too. I just went to post the above, and I got this error:
> but there is no error listed.


I got that (non) error, too. When I tried to resubmit the post, I was told it was a duplicate and I did find when I refreshed the forum listing that the post has been submitted.


----------



## Marc (Jun 26, 1999)

Oh, and in terms of the posts being out of order, that's probably a good argument why it would have been better to "slew" the clock backwards gradually over several hours rather than setting back an hour.


----------



## marct (Nov 3, 2005)

Yes! Now we have 2 hours of posts crammed into 1 hours or theoretical time The confusion should be interesting if nothing else.


----------



## RoyK (Oct 22, 2004)

test 10:38 AM EST
Fixed!


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

Let me test, LOL. 10:47EST


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

YIPPEE! (Well, you still have to wait 20 seconds, LOL, but it got the 13 seconds remaining right!)


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

Well, in threads where there were later posts, you still end up posting in the middle.


----------



## dkaz (Aug 30, 2007)

fixed...but not without annoying side effects

it's obvious now that this type of fix should have been done in the middle of the night

if there is a next time, we'll handle it better


----------

